

10k+ API directory - bpedro
http://publicapis.com/

======
jenjenhar
Post and Discussion from earlier today.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898015)

------
fredley
Please add an API!

------
sanmon3186
Great but I think search options could be improved with some categorization,
tagging etc.

~~~
homersapien
There's nothing quite like seeing "10K+" results loaded into a single,
infinite page.

------
vyrotek
Whoa, was not expecting to see my company on here. Nice! Where do they get
their information?

[http://publicapis.com/api/iactionable-
api](http://publicapis.com/api/iactionable-api)

------
rotub
I've been looking for a website that is exactly what this is. Thank you!

------
stephanos2k
Wow, how did you create this list? manually? automatically?

~~~
yaph
Apparently it uses data from Mashape API Marketplace
[https://www.mashape.com/](https://www.mashape.com/)

~~~
jigneshg
Completely agree with you..

There is nothing new in this website, it is fetching data from specified
website.

~~~
delinka
It indicates it's made by the Mashape API Marketplace people. Not sure why the
accusatory tone.

------
drakaal
10k Item Infinite Scroll List. Best hope the API you want isn't number 8500
you will never find it.

They have this great thing called the alphabet, even if you aren't going to
sort by what the API does you could sort by Name and have 37 lists.
(AlphaNumeric+Symbol)

~~~
ansimionescu
Imagine this solution applied to App Store or Google Play apps. I think it's
best to just to what they do and offer category views, new/hot/featured, lists
for certain use cases, etc.

